# WEHRMACHT PANZER DIVISONS 1939-45 (Book Review)



## Danjanou (30 Nov 2006)

One of the more recognizable images of the Second World is the pictures and films of masses of German tanks overrunning Europe in the early parts of the conflict, the infamous Blitzkreig or Lightning War. The German military quickly, efficiently and brutally set a precedent for how land combat would be waged in Europe and forced their enemies to adapt to and eventually counter it, or perish. 

One of the instruments of this success was the Panzer or Armoured Division. This fast moving well equipped and trained formation in concert with other forces overran most of Europe in the first couple of years of the war and, then was almost successful in holding on to that it had conquered against almost overwhelming odds. 

Of the hundreds of Divisions of troops formed by the German Army during the Second World only 28 were Panzer Divisions. This is in addition to the Panzer Grenadier (Mechanised Infantry) Divisions and other smaller formations also formed and the Panzer and Panzer Grenadier units of the Waffen SS. 

_*Wehrmacht Panzer Divisions 1939-45: The Essential Tank Identification Guide*_ by Chris Bishop Jorge Rosado is a brief but very concise research volume on this terrifying instrument of war. 

This is by no means a comprehensive history of German armour and/or the campaigns or battles that they were employed in, there are plenty of other volumes that cover this area elsewhere. *Wehrmacht Panzer Divisions 1939-45* is more a reference guide, and would be an excellent addition to the library of military modelers and/or war gaming enthusiasts as much as any military historian professional or amateur. 

The book lists all 28 Panzer Divisions formed by the Herr (German Army) from the first, The 1st Panzer Division formed in 1935 during Germany’s inter war rearmament period through to the last, the 130th Panzer Lehr Division that first saw action in Normandy in 1944. 

The book is divided into four sections each covering a specific time period and the Divisions that were raised in it. First were the five raised in the pre war period 1935-1939. This is followed by the five raised in 1939, and then the thirteen raised in 1940-41 and finally the final five raised in the later war period. 

There is also an introduction section that briefly covers German armoured doctrine during the war and an over view on the organization of the Panzer Division during and how it evolved based on combat experience. 

Each section covers the listed Divisions noted, when and where it was raised, how it was organized and numbers of the various tanks and other vehicles it contained throughout its history. When and where the Division fought and its final fate is also briefly noted. A list of the commanders and other major personalities such as tank aces is also included. 

The book is richly illustrated and this its main value as a reference volume. There are diagrams and tables showing equipment holdings and sub unit organizations at different times in each Divisions history. Hundreds of black and white photographs of various vehicle types are scattered throughout the book. 

The best part for the war gamer and/or modeler is in the hundreds of all to scale full colour line drawings of almost every type of tank, half track, assault gun, self propelled artillery and/or any other vehicle used by the Germans during the war. These illustrations clearly show the evolution of armour design from the light early model Panzer Is and IIs that overran Poland and France through to the work horses of the war the Panzer IIIs and IVs and finally the dreaded Panzer V Panthers and Panzer VI Tiger Tanks that dominated the battlefield. Technical specifications and data on the various vehicles are also provided. 

The illustrations also show the various paint schemes and camouflage patterns used at different times in the war and in different theaters, from the deserts of North Africa to the frozen steppes of Russia. Tactical marking and various combat modifications, always of interest and importance to gamers and modelers are also shown. 

These illustrations are the work of Jorge Rosada a video game artist and armour enthusiast. They serve as the perfect compliment to the written organizational and historical details provided by Chris Bishop a well known military historian with numerous publications to his credit over a quarter century of writing. 

The only possible shortcoming is that some of the organizational diagrams may be hard to decipher for one not familiar with such symbols and tables, although a legend is included. 

In addition to being somewhat of a military historian, I’m also an unashamed long time war gamer and military model builder. This volume was initially an impulse buy that caught my eye in the bargain bin at one of my local books stores. Since then it has become a valued and much utilized addition to my library. I’ve also noticed copies have found there way onto the shelves of a couple of friends and colleagues, which does not surprise me at all. They too know a good deal when they see it.


----------

